# Looking for partner to invest



## rnavas (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello community, My Name is Robert Navas, i have been interested in clothes printing for a while but i have no enough knowledge to run a bussiness by myself, i have some capital i would like to invest on a reliable bussines why not this one?

If there is anyone here willing to team up with an informatic engineer leave a message we can have a talk to see if this could work.

PD: i live in Latin America, i can travel for bussiness purposes. Also we could think about expanding, opening bussiness over LATAM region if opportunity is gaven but as you have the experience in the bussiness you could lead that part.

Have an excellent week good people.

BR.


----------



## Robertstringer (Nov 20, 2019)

rnavas said:


> Hello community, My Name is Robert Navas, i have been interested in clothes printing for a while but i have no enough knowledge to run a bussiness by myself, i have some capital i would like to invest on a reliable bussines why not this one?
> 
> If there is anyone here willing to team up with an informatic engineer leave a message we can have a talk to see if this could work.
> 
> ...


Don’t partner if you have the capital contract it out. Learn the business yourself partners create more problems than what they’re worth unless you need their investment


----------

